# Another day at the mill



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2022)

Got to be back at the mill today. Sawed some hemlock and cedar for a guy. Sawed a few walnut of mine and a litte 4' section of limb off one of the big maples I have over there. Was surprised when I cut it off the log and saw what was inside. Texas bound stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 9


----------



## B Rogers (May 28, 2022)

Man that is nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Arn213 (May 28, 2022)

That is spectacular! There, I logged in just to say that and you never disappoint

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2022)

Guitar body is what you were thinking. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2022)

That's sweet! I sure could go for a limb section of that for turning a hollow form


----------



## Arn213 (May 28, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Guitar body is what you were thinking. Lol


Electric guitar tops. But, those would make spectacular pieces of furniture- gallery bench, table tops, water fall table/desk……..I hope you save some book-match pieces for you & the family when you have your dream shop build (to work on).

Arn
PS- remember that large Hawaiian plater I sent you photo’s off? This would be a no brainer for that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 28, 2022)

Nice, Eric! Where are the turning blanks?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2022)

I was gonna build a dining room table for my wife from walnut and curly maple. She saw this and wants it when we slab the big log.
@barry richardson what size would work for you? I still have some limbs that I'll have to cut off before we slab it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Nice, Eric! Where are the turning blanks?


I've got a 5" slab for bowls and several 2" slabs for platters. Also have some ~3" sq out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 28, 2022)

I’d be interested in bowl or hollow form blanks, Eric.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 28, 2022)

Let me get all my blanks ready for SWAT and then I'll see what I have and let everyone know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (May 28, 2022)

If somehow you could find a small bowl blank that won’t go to Texas,I would love to get my yankee paws on one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 28, 2022)

To be frank and honest, the quality in the spalt pattern and color variegation would be a candidate for high end furniture veneers- to stretch the material for more production to get the most out of the material.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 28, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> To be frank and honest, the quality in the spalt pattern and color variegation would be a candidate for high end furniture veneers- to stretch the material for more production to get the most out of the material.


Well. I am Frank. So now all we have to be is honest... and that is awesome. Honestly. A buddy of mine claimed he had set a csm up to cut 1/4 inch slices but I never saw it in action. The wide bandsaw slabber by Matt Cremona did some, I think 1/2 inch and vacuum kilned it then used it as veneer basically. I have split some cherry at 7/16th but didn't have the end sealed well enough. It split.


----------



## Arn213 (May 29, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Well. I am Frank. So now all we have to be is honest... and that is awesome. Honestly. A buddy of mine claimed he had set a csm up to cut 1/4 inch slices but I never saw it in action. The wide bandsaw slabber by Matt Cremona did some, I think 1/2 inch and vacuum kilned it then used it as veneer basically. I have split some cherry at 7/16th but didn't have the end sealed well enough. It split.


That is way too thick, I am talking about veneer sheets, but those thickness dimensions would suit a laminate tops for electric guitar or electric bass guitar. 

Eric- I roughed it out for you . You can book-match it or use a sequential match sets to further extend in length or width. Bench, console table, hall table, end table, etc.. Guitars would work nicely too…….

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 29, 2022)

Man you gotta love what an ambrosia beetle does to maples.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 29, 2022)

Let's face it fungus looks great on a maple tree!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Steve in VA (May 29, 2022)

Headed for Texas

Remember your friends in VA! We must stick together

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2022)

Primo Pieces

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 29, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Primo Pieces


Coming from someone with the quality wood you deal with, that is much appreciated!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 29, 2022)

@Steve in VA 
I will have more later. Trying to get ready for SWAT. Wish I could find 10 more logs like this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 29, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Steve in VA
> Wish I could find 10 more logs like this!


Get your butt out there and start lookin. Forget TX. I used to live there. It ain’t all that.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 29, 2022)

I'm ALWAYS looking. Hopefully they'll have the one in Fishersville next year. I may set up there as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 29, 2022)

I have missed one that good by 30 minutes at a jobsite. The neighbor had it felled and sold it before the chipper even started on the limbs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 29, 2022)

Tom Smart said:


> Get your butt out there and start lookin. Forget TX. I used to live there. It ain’t all that.


HEY HEY now! watch your mouth!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 30, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm ALWAYS looking. Hopefully they'll have the one in Fishersville next year. I may set up there as well.


Fishersville won’t be until 2024, only on even years. Unfortunately, this year had to be canceled.


----------



## Tom Smart (May 30, 2022)

Wildthings said:


> HEY HEY now! watch your mouth!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (May 31, 2022)

Save some of those bowl and platter blanks for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 31, 2022)

JR Parks said:


> Save some of those bowl and platter blanks for me


I'll have them at SWAT but you won't be there to get them. Lol


----------



## JR Parks (May 31, 2022)

Darn!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 31, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Steve in VA
> I will have more later. Trying to get ready for SWAT. Wish I could find 10 more logs like this!


Thanks so much Eric!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

